# Mystic/sand/black 330cic pics



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

hockeynut:

Now that you've seen both black and blue tops, which do you like better? (try not to be biased)

Ori


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I prefer the contrast that black gives, but blue looks excellent as well. 

SteveH


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> *I prefer the contrast that black gives, but blue looks excellent as well.
> 
> SteveH *


now that's a democratic answer for ya!

If you have a chance, can you post more pics w/ the top up and all the windows closed?

thanks!


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

:yummy: :yumyum: :yummy: :yumyum: 

:banana: 

Those are the tastiest pictures I've seen of Mystic Blue yet!


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Mystic Blue is the bomb and your color combo is excellent!! 
2 more days until my Mystic Baby arrives!!


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

I noticed that the headlight switch on the 2004 now has a new position that is left of center. My 2001 does not have it...it only turns right to turn on the parking lights and then the headlights.

What does the light switch do when you turn it to the left?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

It's the "auto-headlight" position. It comes with the premium package. Automatically turns on headlights at dusk or low ambient light conditions. On the 2004 coupes/conv it also enables the adaptive headlights.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

magbarn said:


> *It's the "auto-headlight" position. It comes with the premium package. Automatically turns on headlights at dusk or low ambient light conditions. On the 2004 coupes/conv it also enables the adaptive headlights. *


Ah, I am such a complete knucklehead. Here, I've had my car for a full week in the states and also for my weekend drive in Germany and through habit I've been turning the headlight switch to the right to turn the lights on and off. I kept wondering why I couldn't see any change in my headlights. Doh!

So last night I turned the switch to the left and, voila, the lights move!! Cool!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

There is a feature which will turn on the headlights whenever it gets dark. I don't remember if that is activated by turning the switch to the left or not. My european delivery advisor set it for me and I didn't really fiddle with it. (I'll have to read the manual). 

I saw a mystic with blue at the ED center. It looked alright, but kind of washed out with the grey interior, but the lighting in the ED center was not very good and it was an overcast day.

Beewang's pics looked much better.

I was concerned about the black top, but really liked it once I saw it in person.

Now, if only BMW would confirm that my car is actually going to New Jersey instead of California (delivery difference of two weeks), I'd be a very happy person.

Anyway, I'd say that its personal preference. I just preferred the black soft top and tan interior.


----------

